# L'Utilitaire AirPort na trouvé aucun périphérique



## pascalady971 (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Utilitaire AirPort na trouvé aucun périphérique ..... apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul.

	Soit:
_1 iMac 24" blanc  intel Core 2 Duo - 2.16 Ghz - OS 10.4.11 
	1 MacBook 13  blanc intel Core 2 Duo - 2 Ghz - OS 10.4.11
	1 AirPort Extreme
	1 Réseau sans fil: Apple Network 6c086f_

La connexion avec le MacBook fonctionne parfaitement mais je ne peux plus établir la connexion avec l iMac.
Malgré de très nombreux essais, impossible de reconfigurer les préférences réseau et la borne n'apparaît pas avec lUtilitaire AirPort 5.2.
Jai chargé lUtilitaire AirPort 5.3, effectué la réinitialisation logicielle et la réinitialisation matérielle de la borne.
Celle-ci apparaît avec le 5.3 mais quand jeffectue la config., lutilitaire mouline indéfiniment sur Lecture de la configuration AirPort Express.

Jai fait un clône de mon disque dur sur un DD externe _SilverDrive Quatro 750_ et si je redémarre sur ce DD, pas de problème, la connexion WF seffectue parfaitement ?????

Jai créé une nouvelle session pour tester mais les résultats sont identiques 

Merci davance pour vos conseils


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

Démarre une fois ton Mac en maintenant la touche shift appuyée (pour purger les caches système) puis un nouveau démarrage normal.

Peut-être sera-ce suffisant... (le fait que ça marche quand tu démares depuis ton clone me fait penser à un porblème de cache système vérolé sur ton disque principal)

Si ça ne marche pas et si ton clone est récent, vu que le démarrage depuis le clone règle les problèmes, tu peux démarrer sur le clone et recloner en sens inverse pour "restaurer" ton disque interne à partir de ce clone fonctionnel.


----------



## pascalady971 (13 Janvier 2009)

Merci d'avoir fait aussi vite 



r e m y a dit:


> Démarre une fois ton Mac en maintenant la touche shift appuyée (pour purger les caches système) puis un nouveau démarrage normal.



Ça été fait sans résultat.
J'ai fait les "autorisations", j'ai fait Onyx au cas ou ......



r e m y a dit:


> ...... tu peux démarrer sur le clone et recloner en sens inverse pour "restaurer" ton disque interne à partir de ce clone fonctionnel.



Bonne idée (je n'y avais pas pensé) mais j'aimerais bien savoir d'où vient ce plantage car, au vu des forums, je ne suis pas le seul.


----------



## pascalady971 (13 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Peut-être sera-ce suffisant... (le fait que ça marche quand tu démares depuis ton clone me fait penser à un porblème de cache système vérolé sur ton disque principal)



Comme tu parles de cache, j'ai cet outil que j'hésite à utiliser car je pense que c'est un peu "casse-gueule": Cache Out X
http://www.configmac.com/logiciel79.html

????????


----------



## Gogaule (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir .
J'ai résolu un probléme similaire entre un eMac et un MacBook en mettant les Mots de Passe à la corbeille .
Cordialement.


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

pascalady971 a dit:


> Comme tu parles de cache, j'ai cet outil que j'hésite à utiliser car je pense que c'est un peu "casse-gueule": Cache Out X
> http://www.configmac.com/logiciel79.html
> 
> ????????



Moi j'utilise Leopard Cache Cleaner ou Onyx.... voire je le fais manuellement


----------



## pascalady971 (14 Janvier 2009)

Pas d'autre issue que de recloner mon clone sur le DD principal ..... et ça marche.

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

.


----------

